# Ufermatte und Co.



## marja (25. Apr. 2010)

Guten Abend

nun habe ich unseren Teich drumherum etwas neu gestaltet (siehe Album) und auch das Innenleben (Pflanzen etc.) etwas auf Vordermann gebracht. Nun habe ich in anderen Beiträgen geschrieben, das die Folie damals schief verlegt sein worden muß, denn wenn ich auf der einen Seite das Wasser bis oben voll fülle, ist es auf der anderen Seite fast raus bzw. gleichhoch mit dem Gartenbode, d.h. es versickert dann dort da der Vorbesitzer vergessen hat einen Uferwall anzulegen.

So richtig traue ich mich nicht, ringsherum die Folie auszugraben und versuchen nach oben zu legen. Hier hat auch meine Frau Angst, das die Folie dann reinrutscht. Dennoch wollt eich dann die freiwerdene Teichfolie am Rand schützen.

Nun gibt es ja Bewuchsmatten, die aber in dem Sinne das Wasser auch aus dem Wasser rausziehen kann. Ob es nun mehr ist so wie aktuell, ich verliere durchschn. 3mm Wasser pro Tag. Nun wollt eich mal schauen, wie weit er max. runter geht. Man hat es vorher nicht gesehen, das bsp. das __ Efeu den Rand bedeckt hat und ins Wasser reinhing.

Ich werde aufjedenfall die Folie und den Teich erneuern, aber es wird leider definitiv nichts dieses und max. nächstes Jahr, leider.

Nun zurück zum Thema, es gibt ja die Böschungsmatten. Kann man um den Saugeffekt zu verhinden nicht auch Teichfolie verwenden und mit weiterer Teichfolie sogenannte Taschenraufkleben in den ich dann ein paar Pflanzen setzen kann? Die Folie ansich saugt ja nur, wenn Falten drin sind, so habe ich das gelesen, aber so eine Bewuchsmatte, saugt ja da definitv mehr Wasser.

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen. Denn ich habe Angst, das die Folie die trocken dann liegt, zu schnell porös wird. Oder sollt eich dann lieber Pflanzen von oben richtung Teich wachsen lassen?

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte und Co.*

Hallo Marja,

den Threadtitel hab ich mal korrigiert, damit sich die anderen auch etwas darunter vorstellen können.

Die blanke Folie finde ich persönlich - abgesehen von der Gefahr der Schädigung - ausgesprochen hässlich anzuschauen. Mit der Ufermatte habe ich das Problem nicht, die wächst zu und es sieht relativ natürlich aus. Sicherlich gibt es eine gewisse Verdunstung, aber wenn Du die richtige Matte nimmst und anständig einbaust, hält sich das auch in Grenzen.

So schnell rutscht die Folie nicht hinein. Unterhalb des Wasserspiegels wird sie so stark an die Wand gedrückt, das da nichts rutscht. Schon mal versucht, an der Folie in einem gefüllten Teich zu ziehen? Da müssten schon erhebliche Kräfte von Aussen wirken.


----------



## marja (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte und Co.*

Vielen Dank für dein Antwort.

Was meinst du mit richtiger Matte, ein bestimmtes Material. Ich habe gestern bei Pflanzen Kölle (nur als bsp.) Kokosmatten und auch andere schwarze Matte (also gleich mit Pflanztaschen) gesehen, die ich ja an die etwas steilere Steile einsetzen würde.

So ganz gerade wird man den Teichrand (ringsherum) ja nicht bekommen, da müßte man vermutlich mit GPS Höhendaten arbeiten ;-) weil wie gesagt die Ränder des Teiches wie eine schräg eingesetzte Badewanne sind. Ich weiß zumindest, wenn ich das Wasser auf der einen Seite bis oben fülle (Bsp. wenn ich davor stehe auf 12 Uhr) auf 3 Uhr das Wasser langsam rausläuft, bis halt bei 12 Uhr wieder etwas mehr Teichfolie zu sehen ist.

Hmm also muß ich doch mal probieren und schauen ob ich die Folie umgeklappt bekomme. Meine Frau hat nun aber schon ein paar Pflanzen dort gesetzt, obwohl ich ihr sagte, das ich da evtl. nochmal ran muß ;-) 

Und Umklappen ist vermutlich in meinem Fall nicht geeignet, sondern dann evtl. hochstellen.
Ich hoffe das die aber nicht zu weiter runter geht in das Erdreich.

*Kurze Nachfrage*, vielleicht kennt sich einer noch damit aus. Wenn die Sonne ungeschützt auf die Folie raufstrahlt, merkt man das sie sich so eine Art wie pellt. Was würde bei ungeschützter Folie als nächstes passieren, erst sich alle Schichten abpellen und dann ein Loch?

Edit: *Zweite kurze Nachfrage*: Angenommen, die Folie die aus dem Teich kommt und dann zu tief in das Erdreich ragt, kann man dann nicht bsp. auch andere Folie kurz nach dem Übergang in das Erdreich miteinander verkleben und diese dann bsp. hochstellen? Ach das geht bestimmt nicht, da muß ich ja wissen was für ne Folie das ist und da diese ja schon 8 Jahre drin ist, kann ich das nicht sagen. Hat der Vorbesitzer ja verlegt. Weiß natürlich nicht, was es vor 8 Jahren für Folie gab.


LG Marja


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte und Co.*

Also von den Kokosmatten würde ich Abstand nehmen, die sind nicht gerade langlebig. Vermodern und verrotten relativ schnell.

Ich habe mir die zugelegt und letzte Woche verbaut.http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Taschenmatten-fuer-Steilwaende/NaturaGart-Taschenmatte-TM-65.html

Sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte und Co.*

Hallo Marja,

viele Teiche wurden mit PVC-Folie gebaut. Die wird durch das UV-Licht hart und brüchig. Und wenn Du nachher Bruchstellen in Höhe des Wasserspiegels hast, der ja auch variert, geht das Gesuche und Geflicke los. Und nicht immer klappt es.

Kokos- und Jutematten sind Blödsinn im Teich (wer hat den Quatsch eigentlich erfunden) - es sei denn, die Verrottung ist beabsichtigt. Was in unseren kleinen Zierteichen wohl eher nicht der Fall sein dürfte. Das gibt nur Algenfutter. Ich meine die von Hoboo genannte richtige Ufermatte von Naturagart. Sicherlich gibt es die auch von anderen Herstellern - aber ich habe schon gehört, das diese billigeren Matten auch wesentlich saugfähiger, also verdunstungsfreundlicher sein sollen - selbst gesehen habe ich das allerdings noch nicht, weil ich nur die Matten von NG verbaut habe.


----------



## marja (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte und Co.*

danke euch für eure Antworten, och Mensch warum ist nicht gleich wieder Wochenende, habe nun wieder soviel vor am Teich ;-)

Nun muß ich erstmal warten bis ich am WE rauskomme, denn in der Woche reicht die Zeit meist nur zum Füttern und nicht evtl. die Folie hochstellen, zumindest probieren.

Also sie wird dann porös und lässt kleine Löcher zu, diese PVC Folie. Einfach auf die PVC Folie eine andere Folie kleben und dann umschlage und dann mit den Ufermatten/Teichtaschen bedecken, wäre keine Möglichkeit?

Leider wird es wie erwähnt erst nächstes/übernächstes Jahr was mit dem Teich komplett sanieren, da würde ich ggf. die alte Folie komplett rausnehmen und ein wenig den Teich anders modellieren, sofern es geht. Weiß aber noch nicht so recht, wie ich das alles anfangen soll. 

So, nun muß ich noch schauen das ne andere Frage bzgl. Teichschlamm beantwortet wird, dann ist das WE verplant ;-) 

Lieben Dank

Marja


----------



## Pammler (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte und Co.*

Ich werde wohl die bestellen, die Kosten halten sich in Grenzen, falls die nicht so gut ist


----------

